# FreeBSD 8.1: IPFW Kernel compile error



## syserr (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello guys,

I got this error:

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1079: undefined reference to `M_80211_VAP'
if_uath.o(.text+0x14a0):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1085: undefined reference to `ieee80211_vap_setup'
if_uath.o(.text+0x14be):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1093: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_status'
if_uath.o(.text+0x14c6):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1093: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_change'
if_uath.o(.text+0x14ce):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1093: undefined reference to `ieee80211_vap_attach'
if_uath.o(.text+0x155d): In function `uath_tx_start':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1621: undefined reference to `ieee80211_radiotap_tx'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1575):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1626: undefined reference to `ieee80211_crypto_encap'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1b34): In function `uath_start':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1820: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1c2e): In function `uath_ioctl':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1580: undefined reference to `ieee80211_start_all'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1d95): In function `uath_bulk_tx_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2806: undefined reference to `ieee80211_process_callback'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1dc6):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2813: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x1f32):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2867: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x285f): In function `uath_raw_xmit':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1862: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x28be):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1870: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x2947):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:1878: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x2bbb): In function `uath_detach':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:516: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifdetach'
if_uath.o(.text+0x3d0c): In function `uath_attach':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:470: undefined reference to `ieee80211_init_channels'
if_uath.o(.text+0x3d1b):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:472: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifattach'
if_uath.o(.text+0x3da7):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:483: undefined reference to `ieee80211_radiotap_attach'
if_uath.o(.text+0x3dc1):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:490: undefined reference to `ieee80211_announce'
if_uath.o(.text+0x4580): In function `uath_bulk_rx_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2751: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_rxnode'
if_uath.o(.text+0x45b3):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2758: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_uath.o(.text+0x45d8):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_uath.c:2760: undefined reference to `ieee80211_input_all'
if_zyd.o(.text+0xb2): In function `zyd_unsetup_tx_list':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:562: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x11c): In function `zyd_detach':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:449: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifdetach'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x520): In function `zyd_rx_data':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2220: undefined reference to `ieee80211_plcp2rate'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x5d0): In function `zyd_tx_free':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:508: undefined reference to `ieee80211_process_callback'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x627):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:516: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1c9a): In function `zyd_vap_delete':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:497: undefined reference to `ieee80211_vap_detach'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1ca2):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:498: undefined reference to `M_80211_VAP'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1ce5): In function `zyd_vap_create':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:468: undefined reference to `M_80211_VAP'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1d34):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:474: undefined reference to `ieee80211_vap_setup'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1d78):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:485: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_status'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1d80):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:485: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_change'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1d88):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:485: undefined reference to `ieee80211_vap_attach'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1dd0): In function `zyd_set_chan':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2075: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2ieee'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x1ff7): In function `zyd_al2230_bandedge6':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:1227: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2ieee'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x20bd): In function `zyd_tx_start':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2476: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2mode'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x20da):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2479: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2mode'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x2144):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2492: undefined reference to `ieee80211_crypto_encap'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x23e2):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2558: undefined reference to `ieee80211_radiotap_tx'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x276b): In function `zyd_start':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2591: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x3923): In function `zyd_ioctl':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2661: undefined reference to `ieee80211_start_all'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x3a3f): In function `zyd_raw_xmit':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2612: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x3ab2):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2619: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x3b1e):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2631: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x3d3c): In function `zyd_bulk_write_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2415: undefined reference to `ieee80211_radiotap_tx'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x40d4): In function `zyd_bulk_read_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2302: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_rxnode'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4103):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2306: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x412b):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2308: undefined reference to `ieee80211_input_all'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x459d): In function `zyd_init':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:2797: undefined reference to `ieee80211_start_all'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x45d2): In function `zyd_newstate':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:577: undefined reference to `ieee80211_state_name'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x45df):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:577: undefined reference to `ieee80211_state_name'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4b0b): In function `zyd_attach':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:405: undefined reference to `ieee80211_init_channels'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4b1a):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:407: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifattach'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4ba6):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:418: undefined reference to `ieee80211_radiotap_attach'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4bbc):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:425: undefined reference to `ieee80211_announce'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4d12): In function `zyd_intr_read_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:652: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_txnode'
if_zyd.o(.text+0x4d5a):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_zyd.c:660: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PAE.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

And I tried this:
1.Install PAE
2. write in /etc/rc.conf: 

```
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_script="/usr/local/etc/ipfw.rules"
```
3. upload a file called 'PAE' into /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
4. upload ipfw.rules into /usr/local/etc
5. 
`cd /usr/src`
`make kernel KERNCONF=PAE`

Because I want PAE and IPFW in my FreeBSD.

I tried the steps on other versions (7.1 and 7.2) before, with success!

So could you please help out quick!? I dont know the changes, in the newer versions :S


LG+
syserr


----------



## syserr (Dec 28, 2010)

ah i forgot to say:

PAE file:

```
#
# PAE -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386 PAE
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/PAE,v 1.25.2.4.4.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith Exp $

include GENERIC

ident		PAE-GENERIC

# To make a PAE kernel, the next option is needed
options		PAE			# Physical Address Extensions Kernel

# Compile acpi in statically since the module isn't built properly.  Most
# machines which support large amounts of memory require acpi.
device		acpi

# Don't build modules with this kernel config, since they are not built with
# the correct options headers.
makeoptions	NO_MODULES=yes

# force isp firmware to fully loaded
device		ispfw

# What follows is a list of drivers that are normally in GENERIC, but either
# don't work or are untested with PAE.  Be very careful before enabling any
# of these drivers.  Drivers which use DMA and don't handle 64 bit physical
# address properly may cause data corruption when used in a machine with more
# than 4 gigabytes of memory.

nodevice	ahb
nodevice	amd
nodevice	sym
nodevice	trm

nodevice	adv
nodevice	adw
nodevice	aha
nodevice	aic
nodevice	bt

nodevice	ncv
nodevice	nsp
nodevice	stg

nodevice	asr
nodevice	dpt
nodevice	mly
nodevice	hptmv
nodevice	hptrr

nodevice	ida
nodevice	mlx
nodevice	pst

nodevice	agp

nodevice	txp
nodevice	vx

nodevice	nve
nodevice	pcn
nodevice	sf
nodevice	sis
nodevice	ste
nodevice	tl
nodevice	tx
nodevice	vr
nodevice	wb

nodevice	cs
nodevice	ed
nodevice	ex
nodevice	ep
nodevice	fe
nodevice	ie
nodevice	sn
nodevice	xe

nodevice	wlan
nodevice	wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
nodevice	wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
nodevice	wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
nodevice	wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
nodevice	wlan_scan_ap	# 802.11 AP mode scanning
nodevice	wlan_scan_sta	# 802.11 STA mode scanning
nodevice	an
nodevice	ath		# Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
nodevice	ath_hal		# Atheros HAL (Hardware Access Layer)
nodevice	ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
nodevice	awi
nodevice	ral
nodevice	wi
nodevice	ural
nodevice	rum

options	IPFIREWALL
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=1000
options	IPDIVERT
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options	ALTQ
options	ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options	ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options	ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options	ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options	ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options	ALTQ_NOPCC      # Wird von SMP benÃ¶tigt
device		pf
device		pflog
device		pfsync
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2010)

syserr, format your posts correctly, please.


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm new to kernel compiling, but from what i see it's more related to wlan than ipfw. :\


----------

